# Pork butt, smoked and pressure steamed



## kheper (Jul 2, 2011)

With my terra cotta smoker, powered by a 1000W hot-plate, I could never get pork butt to pull adequately - even if given 14 hours in the smoker! So, I thought I would take a cue from the technique of pastrami making. Pastrami is brisket (or navel), brined, soaked in water to remove excess salt, rubbed, smoked and steamed or pressure steamed. I gave a rather small, rubbed pork butt 7 hours on the smoker, The meat was pretty much cooked, but not pullable. I placed it on a rack in the pressure cooker with water coming up to below the bottom surface of the rack, and pressure-steamed it for 35 minutes.

The result was very juicy and tender pork, but some of the smoke flavor and bark were lost in the steaming process. Until I get a better hot-plate, this is the best I can do with what I've got.

Here is the recipe for the South Carolina style of sauce I used:

1/2 cup yellow mustard
1/2 cup white vinegar
4 Tbl white sugar
2 Tbl dark brown sugar
1/2 Tsp ground cayenne pepper

1 Tsp Tabasco sauce
salt and black pepper to taste

Place all ingredients into a non-reactive sauce pan, bring the contents of the pan to a furious boil, then cut off the heat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2011)

It sounds real good, but I guess I have to be the one to say:


----------



## kheper (Jul 2, 2011)

Regrets. I ran afoul of Chapter 1, Section 47, Rule 8 of the protocol/manual/Bible. 

"8. When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of Qview (Picture) Our Motto, 'No Pics, Didn't Happen"."

Instead of following an arbitrary code in order to expel posters, perhaps a discussion about the merits or drawbacks of smoking and pressure-steaming may be informative to BBQ enthusiasts,

You won't be bothered by me - ever again.

P.S. For your information, by adhering to your motto, you deny what exists in reality. I smoked a butt, I pressure-steamed it, then I ate the damn thing; IT DID HAPPEN.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 2, 2011)

kheper said:


> Regrets. I ran afoul of Chapter 1, Section 47, Rule 8 of the protocol/manual/Bible.
> 
> "8. When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of Qview (Picture) Our Motto, 'No Pics, Didn't Happen"."
> 
> ...


Come on kheper, tell us what you really think...


----------



## meateater (Jul 2, 2011)

Ice cream truck coming through, everybody get some and cool down. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  To much tension in the house lately.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 2, 2011)

kheper said:


> With my terra cotta smoker, powered by a 1000W hot-plate, I could never get pork butt to pull adequately - even if given 14 hours in the smoker! So, I thought I would take a cue from the technique of pastrami making. Pastrami is brisket (or navel), brined, soaked in water to remove excess salt, rubbed, smoked and steamed or pressure steamed. I gave a rather small, rubbed pork butt 7 hours on the smoker, The meat was pretty much cooked, but not pullable. I placed it on a rack in the pressure cooker with water coming up to below the bottom surface of the rack, and pressure-steamed it for 35 minutes.
> 
> The result was very juicy and tender pork, but some of the smoke flavor and bark were lost in the steaming process. Until I get a better hot-plate, this is the best I can do with what I've got.
> 
> ...


I frequent another forum  (which will remain nameless)  That has *discontinued the "No Pics It Didn't Happen" * call.

So many members quit posting info or results of a cook that turned out well just because they had no pics.  It's not always easy to have a camera on hand.

I appreciate your post Kheper...the recipe sounds great and the info you posted was very interesting to me!  Hope you stick around and share some more!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 2, 2011)

meateater said:


> Ice cream truck coming through, everybody get some and cool down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Make mine HOT FUDGE with LOTS of NUTS...


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 2, 2011)

meateater said:


> Ice cream truck coming through, everybody get some and cool down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ice cream sounds really good right now!! lol  It's about 104 degrees here.  Thanks!


----------



## meateater (Jul 2, 2011)

cowgirl said:


> Ice cream sounds really good right now!! lol  It's about 104 degrees here.  Thanks!


Anything but Rocky Road.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 2, 2011)

Seems like alot of folks being testy with others--what gives?? why so much anger and disdain??  I first came here I couldnt believe all the kindness--now even if one disagrees with a word, theres a fight--some need to harden up and not be so touchy --after all, we are all brothers and sisters of a great country and should fight together--NOT against one another..

Rich


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 2, 2011)

meateater said:


> Anything but Rocky Road.









.......


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 2, 2011)

kheper said:


> Regrets. I ran afoul of Chapter 1, Section 47, Rule 8 of the protocol/manual/Bible.
> 
> "8. When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of Qview (Picture) Our Motto, 'No Pics, Didn't Happen"."
> 
> ...


To get back on track...

Kheper, I've had great luck steaming pork butts lately. I do it in my smoker. I've not tried a pressure steamer... I bet it makes the meat wonderfully tender and moist!  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## notyourmomma (Sep 5, 2011)

For the record, I don't own a camera or have a cell phone with a camera.  I do have a charcoal upright smoker, modified fire pan, cheap!  I used the carolina sauce from kheper and it rocked.  We loved it.  And I pressure steamed my tough butt after a ten hour smoke in a pressure cooker over apple juice and white vinegar for 20 minutes, to get the proper pull.  I was desperate to get a tender meat and this post helped me tremendously.  It saved my butt literally with a hungry crowd.  They wanted a sandwich and I was running out of time and light!


> > Here is the recipe for the South Carolina style of sauce I used:
> >
> > 1/2 cup yellow mustard
> > 1/2 cup white vinegar
> > ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2011)

For the record:

I don't think anyone on this forum ever said, "No pics, never happened" in any way other than kidding around, and I think 9,999.9 % of people on the receiving end take it that way, without having to have it explained to them. *It Is A Joke !!!  *

I very seldom say it to new guys, because most people just starting out smoking don't know a camera is so important to getting better smokes through making it easier for others (on SMF) to help them.

I'm sure the people who picked out the smileys for this forum had that same idea in mind, and if another forum discontinued the use of it, I would think it would be because their members were using it in a different tone than the ones on this forum. I don't frequent other forums, because my heart belongs to the blue collar smoking members on this forum, but I have heard that the tone is not as friendly on other meat smoking forums.

So I will repeat------*"No Pics, Never Happened" IS A JOKE !!!!!   They're kidding around !!!!*

My 2 Piasters,

Bear


----------



## flash (Sep 5, 2011)

notyourmomma said:


> For the record, I don't own a camera or have a cell phone with a camera.  I do have a charcoal upright smoker, modified fire pan, cheap!  I used the carolina sauce from kheper and it rocked.  We loved it.  And I pressure steamed my tough butt after a ten hour smoke in a pressure cooker over apple juice and white vinegar for 20 minutes, to get the proper pull.  I was desperate to get a tender meat and this post helped me tremendously.  It saved my butt literally with a hungry crowd.  They wanted a sandwich and I was running out of time and light!


 Now I would not rag on you for not taking photos, I mean no camera, what can we expect.......but a PRESSURE COOKER 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 OK, just kidding.


----------



## notyourmomma (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL believe me, you would have resorted to a pressure steam as I did because I had a hungry horde with sharp forks in their hands and evil in their eyes!!  I had a good amount of smokey flavor and a bone that would not budge!  Left the pork unadorned and allowed guests to dress as they pleased.  Some converted to the mustard sauce and one of them a real "chef" type.  He was a dry rub, no sauce kind of guy.  Puffy buns, tart slaw, garlic hot pickles and smoked charro beans were the sides offered.


----------



## roller (Sep 5, 2011)

X2 Bear I never took it serious when it was said to me...But we do like to see Q-View....Its been raining here for 3 days and I love it....


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 5, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> It sounds real good, but I guess I have to be the one to say:


Al is right


----------



## roller (Sep 5, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha !


----------



## notyourmomma (Sep 5, 2011)

Giggle.  thanks for the levity!  I have a major thunderstorm outside and I'm dodging rain drops and hoping I maintain temp today with the bellywasher.  The percussive thunder claps are shaking the windows,  Daughter got invited to a beach party where the host flew in a Tennessee pitmaster to run his barbecue.   I wonder how my home-done feeble efforts will compare to a certified PitMaster.  I want her to sneak a plate of his food home, but she is too shy to do that.  LOL


----------



## roller (Sep 5, 2011)

Yours will probably be better .....


----------



## notyourmomma (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, hon!  From your lip's to ........I hope so.  I'm no Pitmaster, but I try my best.


----------

